

What Happened When I Got Retweeted By BarackObama - zerop
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-what-happened-when-i-got-retweeted-by-barackobama/

======
peacemaker
It's really sad to see. I don't understand it myself but it seems American
politics has devolved into "you're either with me or against me" rather than
people working together to come up with a reasonable solution for all.

This is probably my bias showing, but it seems stupidity is prevailing and
perhaps that's because those with stupid ideas shout the loudest.

